# Machine handle position



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

When using two cappuccino cups I find it impossible to operate my Duetto handle without it being obstructed by the right hand cup. Is this what you all find and how do you serve up?

Perhaps a silly question but is it possible to rotate the handle to horizontal to vertical operation?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Pour into an espresso cup then


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes - and some of the commercial Faema machines have this arrangement.

But on the Alex, you'd probably find that the right hand water knob interfered before you could get the lever up to vertical. No problem on the much bigger Faema machines.


----------

